# krib chiclids or gouramis



## GoldFishCrappers (May 6, 2012)

Witch kind would be easier to keep and breed in a 20 gallon tank? What conditions and environment do they breed best in:fish9:


----------



## omidod (Feb 25, 2012)

I would say the Kribensis Cichlids because they will even breed freely in a community tank. They are classic breeders that most beginners start with. You need a decent/average water hardness and a Ph of as close to 7.0 as possible. 80 degrees farenheight is a good temperature and feeding them more than normal is a good idea. Give both sexes options on who to breed with, then when they start making nests (an area they can both squeeze in toghether) take out all other Kribs. Kribs also are very pretty.

The fry are pretty small (almost invisible at first). Feed them normal fry food like microscopic organisms (look up "food for fish fry") for a while, then feed them something like cyclop-eeze or baby brine shrimp.
HOPE WHATEVER YOU CHOOSE DOES WELL


----------

